
The “Slow iPhone” Phenomenon - sus_007
https://www.statista.com/chart/2514/iphone-releases/
======
inp
Foreseen obsolescence... My strategy: use a Nokia 1616 from 2010 with 1 week
autonomy. Other people use simple phone?

~~~
cJ0th
I did use a Nokia till very recently. Now I own a smartphone with lineageOS. I
haven't really made up my mind what I like better. Dumb phones are quite
limited but come with a great battery life and almost no bugs thanks to their
limited capabilities. The smartphone otoh requires charging at least every
third day and I am not even 100% confident that the alarm clock will always
"just work". It is kind of useful at times (offline navigation with gps, for
instance) but also a bit of a time waster.

Tough call.

